# Fangliste / Datenschutz



## ThomasR (10. August 2012)

Hallo,
seit letztem Jahr werden die Mitglieder meines Vereins gezwungen, jeden Angeltag mit Angabe von Datum, des Gewässerabschnitts und der Dauer des Angelns einzutragen, unabhängig davon, ob etwas gefangen wurde oder nicht.
Viele unserer Mitglieder möchten diese detaillierten Angaben jedoch nicht machen.
Darf unser Verein überhaupt solche Daten erheben? (DATENSCHUTZ!?)
Dazu kommt, dass diese Daten im folgenden Jahr für alle Mitglieder zugänglich gemacht werden sollen.

Viele Grüße,
ThomasR


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Ihr seid doch ein Verein. Eure Nutzungsbedingungen schafft ihr selbst für euch. Es ist dabei üblich, sich in Abstimmungen zu äußern und den Mehrheitswillen zu akzeptieren. 
Dem Wollenden geschieht kein Unrecht - und Datenschutz greift da nicht.
Es wäre nur zweifelhaft, wenn den Vorstand " kraft Wassersuppe"
das in eigener Machtvollkommenheit verfügt hätte.
Petri


----------



## jkc (10. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Hi, sowas lässt sich doch problemlos anonymisieren; kenne auch keinen Grund, warum sowas "personenscharf" öffentlich gemacht werden soll. Für eine anständige fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung ist sowas ein großer Gewinn, wenn nicht zwingend erforderlich...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (10. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



ThomasR schrieb:


> ...
> Viele unserer Mitglieder möchten diese detaillierten Angaben jedoch nicht machen.
> ...



Warum?


----------



## Franz_16 (10. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Man kann dadurch der Behörde welche die Kontingente an Jahreskarten und Tageskarten bestimmt deutlich machen wie stark Gewässer befischt werden.

u.U. bekommt man dann mehr Karten die man ausgeben darf. 

Bei Anglern ist das unbeliebt da nervig - aber ggf. ist sowas durchaus sinnvoll. 

Die Daten werden sicherlich nicht personalisiert veröffentlich - warum auch?


----------



## Gardenfly (10. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Ich kenne die Regelung auch von einigen Vereinen, ist meist nach einen verlorenen Prozess bei einen Fischsterben entstanden,in den die Gegenseite einfach frech behauptet das keiner Angeln war und deshalb kein Fang, also kein Schaden.


----------



## Alexander2781 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Hi,

in unserem Verein führen wir auch alle eine Fangliste, ich finde das nicht schlimm, auf der Jahreshauptversammlung werden dann die Fangergebnisse der einzelnen Gewässer bekannt gegeben.
Wie Franz schon gesagt hat, ist das sinnvoll, bei uns verlangt das Landratsamt eine jährliche Fangstatistik, die man nur mit Hilfe von Fanglisten erstellen kann. 
Bei uns wird es auch nicht veröffentlicht, dass Angler x 35 Bachforellen gefangen hat und Angler y 22.


----------



## ernie1973 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

*WARUM* wollen viele Mitglieder das nicht? (Bequemlichkeit?...oder schlicht keine "weiße Weste"?)

Wurden konkrete Gründe genannt, warum die Mitglieder sich da irgendwie dran stören?

Es ist meistenorts sogar absolut üblich & teilweise zwingend den Vereinen vorgeschrieben, solche Daten über die Vereinsgewässer zu erheben! (was OHNE diese Fangbücher garnicht möglich ist!).

Müssen alle Fänge - oder (wie üblich!) *nur Entnahmen *eingetragen werden?

Allenfalls eine Veröffentlichung dessen, was eine konkrete Person, die namentlich erwähnt wird, so gefangen hat, könnte irgendwie bedenklich sein!

Gesamtfangmengen usw. sind eher unbedenklich UND evtl. *MUSS* der Verein diese Daten sogar im Rahmen der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung erheben und an die zuständigen Behörden weiterleiten!?

Wir führen diese Fangbücher im Verein an meinen Vereinsgewässern auch!

Rechtsgrundlage für die PFLICHT zum führen dieser Fangbücher ist für uns Angler die Satzung - dieser Satzung unterwirft sich jedes Vereinsmitglied FREIWILLIG und auf privatrechtlicher Basis - ergo - wer dort angeln & Mitglied sein will, der erklärt sich auch bereit, diese Fangbücher zu führen!

Rechtsgrundlagen für den Verein zur ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung gibt es aber auch - und denen muss der Verein nachkommen!

Wer das nicht will, der ist frei, woanders zu angeln - oder anderen Vereinen beizutreten!

Somit willigt jedes Mitglied in diese Regelung ein - wem das *nicht paßt*, dem gibt die JHV des Vereins jederzeit die Möglichkeit, entsprechende Anträge zu stellen & ggf. Abstimmungen herbeizuführen! 

Es wird das Gewässer eingetragen - das Datum - Art, Zahl und Länge und Gewicht der gefangenen Fische!

Das sind nun weiß Gott keine sensiblen Daten, oder?

*Gründe* FÜR die Liste gibt es mehrere - teilweise auch traurige:

1. Haben wir an der Talsperre Fanglimits - z.B. ist nach 6 Forellen das Tageslimit erreicht.

-->jetzt gab es manche, die 6 Forellen fingen - nach Hause fuhren - Fische wegbrachten & wiederkamen, um NOCHMAL 6 Forellen zu fangen - ne Sauerei - aber ein Fangbuch erleichtert den Kontrolleuren ihre Tätigkeit, da der Angeltag beim verlassen des Gewässers komplett eingetragen sein muss!

2. Haben wir nur 40 Angeltage pro Angler / pro Jahr! --> daraus errechnet sich u.a. auch die Menge der Karten, die ausgegeben wird (bzw. die Zahl der mögl. aktiven Vereinsmitglieder) - würden da jetzt viele 60 Tage angeln gehen, dann müßte wohl die Zahl der Mitglieder gesenkt werden, um weiterhin vernünftig zu bewirtschaften!

3. Geben die "erzwungenen" Fangmengenangaben usw. dem Verein als Bewirtschafter ein Bild dessen, WAS so an Bestand da ist, was ggf. evtl. besetzt werden könnte oder sollte usw. !

4. Glaube ich nicht, dass ein Angelverein IRGENDEIN Interesse daran hat, auf diese Art und Weise widerrechtlich Daten zu gewinnen, die in irgendeiner Form zum Nachteil der Angler verwendet werden können & sollen!

5. *Muss* der Verein auch dokumentieren, DASS & WIE er bewirtschaftet & braucht dafür verlässliche Angaben, die anders garnicht zu erlangen sind!

Klar - lästig ist die Eintragerei manchmal - ABER - auch die Auswertung der vielen Fangbücher am Jahresende ist sehr sehr aufwendig & wird von den ehrenamtlichen des Vereins geleistet -->die machen sich diese Arbeit, um das Gewässer vernünftig & hoffentlich verantwortungsvoll bewirtschaften zu können - da kann man doch vom "normalen" Angler wohl auch etwas Kooperation verlangen, indem er halt´ ein paar Dinge dokumentiert - womit er weiß Gott keine sensiblen Daten von sich preisgibt, sondern allenfalls *WANN ER WO WAS IN WELCHER MENGE & GRÖSSE GEFANGEN HAT*.
(strenggenommen sind auch *nur ENTNOMMENE* Fische einzutragen!...aber bitte bitte jetzt keine C&R-Dsikussion an diesem Orte!!!)

Wann er wo war ist kein sensibles Geheimnis & über diese Info verfügt JEDER Mobilfunkanbieter auch, wenn man sein Handy angeschaltet & bei sich hat!



Ernie


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (11. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Grundsätzlich ist es ja so, dass auch eurer Verein eine Jahreshauptversammlung abhält.
Meine Erfahrung sagt mir das nur wenige zu diesen Veranstaltungen kommen - dort wird aber über sowas abgestimmt.
Wenn so viele dagegen sind, stelle einen Antrag für die nächste JHV und sieh zu das du eine Mehrheit bekommst - also das genug Gleichgesinnte kommen. Fertig ist der Käse.

Grundsätzlich machen aber solche Maßnahmen Sinn, z.B. Gewässer zu schonen oder schlecht besuchte Gewässer abzustoßen (also die Pacht auslaufen zu lassen).
Wir haben auch Gewässer (Bäche) wo genau dokumentiert werden muss wann geangelt wurde, da hier jeder nur 2 x pro Woche angeln darf.


----------



## Ulli3D (11. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Aus datenschutzrechtlicher Sicht bestehen da gar keine Bedenken. Nicht alles unterliegt dem Datenschutz. Personenbezogene Daten, die Informationen über bestimmte Personen und deren "Eigenschaften/Verhalten" beinhalten kann man jederzeit sammeln, wenn derjenige, über den die Daten "gesammelt" werden darüber informiert wird, bzw. damit einverstanden ist. Wenn ich die Daten selber abgebe, dann bin ich auch damit einverstanden. Es muss nur sichergestellt sein, dass die Daten, wenn sie ihren Zweck erfüllt haben, gelöscht werden. 

Ob allerdings Angeltag mit Angabe von Datum, des Gewässerabschnitts und der Dauer des Angelns ein schutzwürdiges Datum ist, bezweifele ich doch recht stark.

Wenn ich mir z. B. beim BVO Emden eine Gastkarte hole, dann bin ich verpflichtet genau diese Angaben zu machen.

Einfachste Regel ist hier, der Vorstand ist Hausherr und bestimmt die Regeln, nach denen jemand dort Angeln darf, natürlich auf der Basis der Satzung. Wer sich den Regeln nicht unterwerfen will für den gilt: "Du kommst hier nicht rein!" |bigeyes


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Letztlich,wo kein Richter da kein Kläger....Ich würde mir da gar keine großen Gedanken machen.Wenn ich nicht möchte,das jemand was weiß trage ich es nicht ein,wenn doch,dann tue ich es.

Die Nachvollziehbarkeit hällt sich in Grenzen und wenn doch es Sinnvoll ist sein Anglerbuch zu führen,dann macht man es.

Letztlich ist jeder der bei FB/in einem Board wie diesem oder ähnlichen Plattformen sich preisgibt eh vom Datenschutz quasi selbst befreit.

Lg


----------



## antonio (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Letztlich,wo kein Richter da kein Kläger....Ich würde mir da gar keine großen Gedanken machen.Wenn ich nicht möchte,das jemand was weiß trage ich es nicht ein,wenn doch,dann tue ich es.
> 
> wo kein kläger da kein richter
> und wenn es gefordert wird, daß eingetragen wird, hast du es erst mal zu tun, ob es dir eben paßt oder nicht.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Ehrlich geführte Fangstatistiken wären sicherlich ein sinnvolles Instrument, um Fangzahlen einschätzen zu können.

Mit dem ehrlichen Eintrag von Nichtfangtagen und Gewässer etc. könnte  man dann daraus genauso sicher ein differenzierteres Bild zeichnen (wo viel geangelt und wenig gefangen wird, könnte man Handlungsbedarf sehen)..

Nachdem was ich so mitbekomme, sind allerdings Fanglisten wohl eher als Märchenbücher denn als Statistikgrundlage zu sehen.

Da gibts die, die mehr eintragen als sie fangen um als toller Angler zu gelten.

Da gibts die, die nix eintragen um ein Fanglimit zu umgehen...

Und je nach Bundesland und Verbandszugehörigkeit wird an Hand Fanglisten als Grundlage zur Gewässerbewirtschaftung ja auch Besatzzuschuss gewährt - und wenns dann vollends um Kohle geht, wird aus einer Statistik noch schneller ein Märchenbuch.....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Letztlich,wo kein Richter da kein Kläger....Ich würde mir da gar keine großen Gedanken machen.*Wenn ich nicht möchte,das jemand was weiß trage ich es nicht ein*,wenn doch,dann tue ich es.
> 
> Die Nachvollziehbarkeit hällt sich in Grenzen und wenn doch es Sinnvoll ist sein Anglerbuch zu führen,dann macht man es.
> 
> ...



Sowas würde ich vorsätzliches vereinsschädigendes Verhalten nennen.

Die Fangstatistiken sind absolut notwendig ... wie schon mehrmals ausgeführt wurde : Für den Nachweis einer ordentlichen Bewirtschaftung , für den Nachweis von Schaden bei Regressansprüchen bei Gewässerverunreinigung , bei Berechnung des Neubesatzes , bei Berechnung der Produktivität eines Gewässers , zur Kontrolle von Höchstentnahmemengen ... u.s.w. , u.s.f. .


----------



## antonio (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

thomas, das ist eben die kehrseite der medaille.
deswegen sollte jeder so vernünftig sein und das fangbuch nicht als märchenbuch ansehen.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Naja, auch hier ist ein Problem, dass der Angler oft genug den Bewirtschaftern nicht gerade zu hundert Prozent vertraut und umgekehrt das Vertrauen auch nicht gerade als überbordend bezeichnet werden kann.

Ich kenne auch z. B. aus eigener Erfahrung einen Verein, in dem auf Versammlung darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass zu wenig gefangen wurde für Besatzzuschuss und sich die Angler da mehr anstrengen sollten (zumindet beim eintragen...)..

Was ich auch schon mehrfach mitgekriegt habe, wie es bei eine Gruppe Angler Brauch war, die Fangzahlen immer ans erlaubte Limit zu führen, um mehr Besatz vom Verein zu kriegen...

Das mit den Fanglisten funktioniert in meinen Augen nur da einigermaßen realistisch und gut, wo es funktionierendes Zusammenspiel zwischen Bewirtschafter und Angler gibt mit gegenseitigem Vertrauen.

Das sehe ich aber flächendeckend eher weniger..


----------



## antonio (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, auch hier ist ein Problem, dass der Angler oft genug den Bewirtschaftern nicht gerade zu hundert Prozent vertraut und umgekehrt das Vertrauen auch nicht gerade als überbordend bezeichnet werden kann.
> 
> Ich kenne auch z. B. aus eigener Erfahrung einen Verein, in dem auf Versammlung darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass zu wenig gefangen wurde für Besatzzuschuss und sich die Angler da mehr anstrengen sollten (zumindet beim eintragen...)..
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Solange Angler die Bewirtschafter wegen vieler (und oft eben auch nicht nachvollziehbarer bzw. nicht erklärter) Einschränkungen als Spaßbremsen sehen und die Bewirtschafter die Angler als Gefahr und "Fischplünderer", wird sich da aber eben nix ändern..


----------



## smithie (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann die Sache mal von der "anderen Seite" (=Vorstand) schildern.

Ein Verein muss (zumindest in Bayern) Fangstatistiken führen und aufbewahren. Das ist grundsätzlich so und kann vom LRA auch noch weiter konkretisiert werden, z. B.: Anwesenheit am Gewässer auch ohne Fang.

Wie soll der Gewässerwart entscheiden, wie viel besetzt wird? 
Rein anhand von Gewässergröße und seinem Budget?
Das kann nicht zielführend sein... 

Die Statistik ist ein wesentlicher Anhaltspunkt. Ausreißer nach oben kann man ggf. im Einzelfall bewerten.

Ich verstehe, dass das Führen der Statistik lästig sein kann, mich persönlich hat es aber auch schon vor der Vorstandszeit immer interessiert, was in welchen Gewässern gefangen wurde. Und von alleine generieren sich die Daten leider nicht...


Viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



> Wie soll der Gewässerwart entscheiden, wie viel besetzt wird?
> Rein anhand von Gewässergröße und seinem Budget?
> Das kann nicht zielführend sein...


Sollte nicht so sein - aber in den seltensten Fällen ist es wirklich so..

Ist Geld da, gibts Besatz, was reinpasst, wenn nicht, dann halt weniger..

So viele Mastkarpfen und Regenbogner wie da in Gewässer geschmissen werden, kann man wohl kaum von nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung reden.

Und auch da sind die Vorstände in der Zwickmühle:
Gibts dafür keine Kohle, gibts Zunder auf der Versammlung, wenn nicht genügend einfach fangbare Fische wie Mast/Satzkarpfen und Regenbogner gesetzt werden..

Da sich weder Regenbogner noch Mast/Zuchtkarpfen normalerweise vermehren, ist da ne Fangstatistik wenigstens zielführend:
Man kann 1 zu 1 wieder reinschmeissen, was rausgefangen wurde..


----------



## jkc (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> Da sich weder Regenbogner noch Mast/Zuchtkarpfen normalerweise vermehren, ist da ne Fangstatistik wenigstens zielführend:
> Man kann 1 zu 1 wieder reinschmeissen, was rausgefangen wurde..



Oder so tolle Rechnungen anstellen: Jährlich 200kg Fischart x besetzt, jährlich 0-20kg Fischart x rausgefangen - meine Empfehlungen für Fischart x: Forellen, Schleien, Zander -  irgend was passt bestimmt 

Grüße JK


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich vorsätzliches vereinsschädigendes Verhalten nennen.
> 
> Die Fangstatistiken sind absolut notwendig ... wie schon mehrmals ausgeführt wurde : Für den Nachweis einer ordentlichen Bewirtschaftung , für den Nachweis von Schaden bei Regressansprüchen bei Gewässerverunreinigung , bei Berechnung des Neubesatzes , bei Berechnung der Produktivität eines Gewässers , zur Kontrolle von Höchstentnahmemengen ... u.s.w. , u.s.f. .




Und du glaubst das jemand rein aus Gründen handelt,um etwas zu schädigen oder zu verheimlichen,was nicht mit deinen gesellschaftlichen Richtlinien in Einklang zu bringen ist?

Vereinschädigend,nonses.Ich habe nicht vor jemandem seiner Lebensgrundlage zu entziehen oder irgendwelche Institute zu unterwandern,aber sicherlich gibt es genug andere Gründe sich manchmal der Gott gegebenen Bürokratie zu entziehen.

Ich fischte teilweise an einem Gewässer,das kaum beangelt wurde,auch kaum gepflegt.Es war Natur pur,kein Müll,nichts beschnitten oder für faule Angler frei geräumt.Dort fing ich zum teil große Schleien,einigen schöne Weißsfische und auch den ein oder anderen Aal.Ich trug das alles ein,mit Namen des Gewässer's und allem,weil ich leichtgläubig genug war.Dort wurde seit sicher 30 Jahren nicht gefischt.

Das Jahr darauf kamen die ersten Krauthaken,vereinzelte Bäume flogen um,wenig später fand ich genug Müll um fest zu stellen,das mein Fangbuch der Mörder meiner unberührten Natur wurde.

Wenn jemand Schaden anrichtete,dann war es ein Buch an einem Gewässerbereich,der den DDR Sitten weichen musste und quasi umfunktioniert wurde für Fastfoodangler welche nie im Leben mal durch den Jungle wandern  würden um ihre Fisch zu fangen.


Darum,wo kein Richter da kein Kläger,dazu lese,das ich auch geschrieben hatte,wenn ich möchte und wo.Da gibt es immer relevante Unterschiede und Motive.#

Ist auch schädigend für viele Menschen,aber sie führten ihr Fahrtenbuch auch nie,nur muss man nicht wissen,was ich wann und wo tat usw...fällt für mich in die selbe Sparte.

Lg


----------



## Ulli3D (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Ist doch ganz einfach, wenn DU in einem Verein bist, hast Du Dich mit dern vereinsinternen Regeln einverstanden erklärt. Wenn DU Dich daran hälst ist alles Prima, wenn nicht, dann gibt es keine Angelmöglichkeit mehr für Dich im Vereinsgewässer. 

Was Du dagegen tun kannst? Ganz einfach, finde eine Mehrheit um die Regeln zu ändern oder such Dir einen neuen Verein.


----------



## GeorgeB (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Im Ausgangspost ging es ja nicht nur um bloße Fangmeldungen. Das geht schon in Richtung SAP-Fishing. Teutonischer Ordnungs- und Statistikwahn mit totaler Überwachung. Die nächste Stufe: Ein- und ausloggen per Handy. Man hat ja schließlich nichts zu verbergen.

Einem solchen Verein würde ich noch am gleichen Tag den Rücken kehren. Die könnten ohne mich den Blockwart des Monats wählen. #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Was Du dagegen tun kannst? Ganz einfach, finde eine Mehrheit um die Regeln zu ändern oder such Dir einen neuen Verein.




Eine Mehrheit wird aber kein Vertrauen wieder herstellen.Wenn die Überwachung dann weitere Höhepunkte erreicht,ist mit dem Angeln nicht weit her und du kann ein "I like" in den Baum ritzen.

Das Problem ist auch,das du an diese Vereine gebunden bist.Ich kann mir nicht 60 Tageskarten im Jahr leisten oder aber in einen anderen Verein,dessen Gewässer 100km entfernt sind,wechseln und mit den Spritkosten dann die Tankwarte dieser Welt bereichern.


Einfach Angeln und das mit minimalem Aufwand.Eher wäre ich dafür,das die Anforderungen an einen Angelschein höher geschraubt werden,das Verständnis für Natur und Nachhaltigkeit geschult werden.Nicht dieses Multiple Choice "good luck" verfahren.

Fangbücher und alles weitere sind meiner Meinung nach auch nur ein Produkt vom Missverständnis einiger Angler.Man sollte kontrollieren,aber nur da wo es notwendig ist.Mit Mitteln die nicht der Stasi gleichen,

denn letztlich wollen wir alle nur Angeln.

Lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Es gibt nur einen einzigen Grund, Fangbücher zu führen.

Das ist die Kontrolle zur Einhaltung der zulässigen Höchstfangmengen. Fisch gefangen und entnommen, eingetragen, weiterangeln falls die Quote nicht erreicht ist. Alles andere führt zum Entzug der Fischereierlaubnis. 

Alles andere, was man daraus ableiten mag, will oder soll ist blanker Nonsens. 
Bestandspflege anhand der angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Fang(miß)erfolge ist in etwa so, als würde man einen Astrologen befragen. Humbug.

Entweder man lässt regelmäßig Gewässergutachten erstellen und bewirtschaftet nach dessen Ergebnissen, oder man besetzt nach Wunsch und Kasse. Ersteres ist wünschenswert, aber kaum finanzierbar. Zweiteres auch trotz der tollsten Fangbücher Usus. 

Die frequentierung der Gewässer anhand der Fangbücher festzustellen ist ebenso Nonsens, denn was will man daraus ableiten? Mitgliederzahlen reduzieren ? Angeltage kontingentieren? Welche Rolle spielt überhaupt die detaillierte Erfassung der Frequentation ? Was macht man mit der Aussage, dass am Gewässer XY durchschnittlich 3,786 Angler pro Tag die Rute auswerfen. Wie wird ein wandernder Spinnfischer im Bezug zur Frequentation gegenüber dem Ansitzangler bewertet ?

Der Gipfel ist die personalisierung der Fangbücher. Was bitte will man da rauslesen?

Dass der im Ruhestand befindliche Opa Hinze jeden zweiten Tag am Wasser sitzt ? Dass der Schichtarbeiter Müller immer nach der letzten Nachtschicht ans Wasser fährt? Dass der Arbeitslose Schmitz die Fangquote fast komplett ausreizt? Das Herr Dahl im Sommer schon um 5 Uhr morgens am Wasser sitzt, im Winter aber erst gegen acht?

Und was macht man mit solchen Erkenntnissen ?


Wenn der Verein ein Fangbuch vorschreibt, um irgendwelche blödsinnigen Statistiken aufzustellen, dann muss man das in Gottes Namen halt führen. Das zu personalisieren ist ein absolutes Unding und es wäre mir eine Freude, dass auf einer Jahreshauptversammlung zu diskutieren und den Befürwortern ihre Argumente um die Ohren zu schlagen.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen einzigen Grund, Fangbücher zu führen.
> 
> Das ist die Kontrolle zur Einhaltung der zulässigen Höchstfangmengen. Fisch gefangen und entnommen, eingetragen, weiterangeln falls die Quote nicht erreicht ist. Alles andere führt zum Entzug der Fischereierlaubnis.
> 
> ...



Hmm, natürlich kann man daraus ableiten was gefangen wurde und was besetzt werden müsste.
Ein Gewässergutachten willst du machen, sorry aber wieviel Beitrag möchtest du bezahlen. 
Es sollte doch wohl möglich sein das jeder Angler aufschreibt was er fängt.
Genau ist es auch richtig bestimmte Gewässer niedriger zu Frequentieren damit ein vernünftiger Bestand aufgebaut wird, aber trotzdem eingeschränkt befischt werden kann.

Das eine Jahreshauptversammlung nicht bringt - ist ja nun mal wieder ein Märchen.
Unsere Karpfenangler haben sich organisiert, einen Antrag gestellt und somit ist bei uns nun jeder Karpfen der größer als 65 cm ist zurückzusetzen. 

Außerdem ist es nun mal so wer meint mehr Fisch zu entnehmen zu müssen als erlaubt, der macht es mit oder ohne Fangbuch. Die Statistik ist für die Bewirtschaftung und nicht für die Kontrolle


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen einzigen Grund, Fangbücher zu führen.
> 
> Das ist die Kontrolle zur Einhaltung der zulässigen Höchstfangmengen. Fisch gefangen und entnommen, eingetragen, weiterangeln falls die Quote nicht erreicht ist. Alles andere führt zum Entzug der Fischereierlaubnis.
> 
> ...




Naja,so einfach ist das aber dann doch nicht.Letztlich wird damit auch gut und gerne Geld in der Realwirtschaft umgesetzt.Siehe Punktekarten,die eben doch Frequenzen zum Einkauf verzeichnen,was er wann kauft,bevorzugt aus welchen Zonem in der Filiale usw.,wodurch wiederrum eben mit Marktanalyse und der gleichen geschachert wird.Da kennt Handel und Geldgier keine grenzen.Mich würde es nicht wundern,wenn Hersteller eben jene Daten nutzen um mit ihren Medienwirksamen geschäftlichen gesamtem Geld zu erwirtschaften.

So schnell wie Meier um 5uhr morgens mehr Geld zahlen muss oder Beiträge sich erhöhen,weil irgendwelche "Fangbücher" eben als Grundlage galten,so schnell kannst du nicht schauen.Sicher kann man es als "humbug" abtun,das Taten die Leute bei anderen Sachverhalten aber auch.

Komorane,Schwarzangler und dergleichen sollten dann aber auch ebenso ihr Fangbuch abführen um genaue Sachverhalte zu haben :q

Bringt nix,es wird am Ende nur die Geldmaschine versorgen,uns allem aber das Hobby nicht einen schöneren Abschluss am Abend bringen.

In wie Weit Hersteller irgendwann auf sowas zurück greifen wird man dann auch Änderungen erleben,die uns in die Tasche gehen,zu 100%.Überwachung dieser Art ist der Anfang,der Rest kommt von Alleine.

Was die Sache mit den Karpfenanglern angeht,so gibt das Gesetz ein Mindestmaß vor und ich glaube kaum,das jemand ein Höchstmaß festlegen kann/darf.Denn wie bei AGB's führen sie zum Nachteil/Täuschen des Verbrauchers sind sie unwirksam und man kann auf seine Rechte aus BgB usw zurück greifen,ich denke das wäre dort nicht anders.

Wen man mich eines besseren dazu belehren kann,gerne.

Lg


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Ich meine das jetzt nicht böse, ist eher so ein bisschen Notwehr.

Lest Euch die Beiträge auf die Ihr Euch bezieht doch bitte nicht nur oberflächlich durch, sondern versucht auch zu verstehen, was da geschrieben wurde.

Kommentare auf nicht richtig verstandene/gelesene Argumente jedesmal richtigstellen zu müssen führt zu Metadiskussionen und sind ziemlich ermüdend.




jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Hmm, natürlich kann man daraus ableiten was gefangen wurde und was besetzt werden müsste.
> 
> Angenommen, jeder würde wirklich und ehrlich eintragen, was gefangen wurde. Dann hat man *einen* Aspekt für Besatzmaßnahmen. Der ist aber absolut wertlos, wenn die Begleitfaktoren fehlen.
> 
> ...



In einigen Vereinen bei uns hast Du jeden Fisch sofort nach der Entnahme einzutragen. Noch bevor Du damit zum Auto gehst oder irgendetwas anderes machst. Wer mit einem nicht eingetragenen Fisch erwischt wird, fliegt aus dem Verein.
Klar kann man das riskieren, aber eine bessere Möglichkeit Mißbrauch zu verhindern, gibt es nicht.
Für die Bewirtschaftung sind die Fangergebnisse der Angler absolut ungeeignet, weil sie keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf die Bestandssituation geben. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Naja,so einfach ist das aber dann doch nicht.Letztlich wird damit auch gut und gerne Geld in der Realwirtschaft umgesetzt.Siehe Punktekarten,die eben doch Frequenzen zum Einkauf verzeichnen,was er wann kauft,bevorzugt aus welchen Zonem in der Filiale usw.,wodurch wiederrum eben mit Marktanalyse und der gleichen geschachert wird.Da kennt Handel und Geldgier keine grenzen.Mich würde es nicht wundern,wenn Hersteller eben jene Daten nutzen um mit ihren Medienwirksamen geschäftlichen gesamtem Geld zu erwirtschaften.
> 
> So schnell wie Meier um 5uhr morgens mehr Geld zahlen muss oder Beiträge sich erhöhen,weil irgendwelche "Fangbücher" eben als Grundlage galten,so schnell kannst du nicht schauen.Sicher kann man es als "humbug" abtun,das Taten die Leute bei anderen Sachverhalten aber auch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Ich habe nur meine Meinung kund getan und werter Herr Ralle,ich schrieb lediglich einige Fakten und dazu einige Praktiken die aus der Handelswert her bekannt sind.

Sowas gehört eben dazu und ich trenne künftig nicht,was du als Vorlage für deine Argumentation brauchst.Letztlich bleibt es dabei,das wir beide wahrscheinlich die Meinungen indirekt teilen,ich sehe es halt auf eine wirtschaftliche Entwicklung hin,bei der eben jener Anger Herr Meier die Wollmilchsau spielen soll.

Alles andere ist für mich nonsens.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Ganz einfache Sache das.

Klar kannst Du Deine Meinung kundtun. Wenn Du dazu zusammenhanglos und falsch meine Zitate benutzt kann ich das wohl nicht verhindern, es lässt aber doch den intellektuellen Grad Deiner Beiträge noch fragwürdiger erscheinen, als er ohnehin schon ist.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

Man kann auch charmant wirken um Leute zu denuzieren,nicht wahr?Wie auch immer das sei,du bezeichnest gewisse Dinge als oberflächlich doch bist du in der Lage aus 2 Posts meine Intelligenz zu beschreiben?Wer im Glashaus sitzt.....

Mit 53 erwartet man die Ruhe und Gelassenheit eines älteren Herrn,aber die Fangzähne deines Bildes passen auf dein Verhalten.Ziemlich aggressiv Herr Ralle.

Ich verabschiede mich aber lieber von einer Diskussion mit ihnen,denn sie es nicht Wert.


Lg


----------



## kati48268 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

_Völlig OT, sorry, aber muss sein:_



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...
> Mit 53 erwartet man die Ruhe und Gelassenheit eines älteren Herrn...


Hui, könnte da so viel zu schreiben |rolleyes,
aber am besten ist wohl einfach ein: ""



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ...aber  die Fangzähne deines Bildes passen auf dein Verhalten.Ziemlich aggressiv  Herr Ralle...


Da kann'er nix für! 
Es ist ihm Boardieseitig ausdrücklich untersagt, jemals einen 2ten Versuch zu wagen, das Benutzerbild zu ändern!
|znaika:

So, weitermachen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. August 2012)

*AW: Fangliste / Datenschutz*

 Ach was,ich nehm das doch alles ziemlich relaxt.Letztlich bin ich wegen schönen Fischen hier und einigen würdevollen Diskussionen.Manchmal sind Menschen so emotional oder aber auch so arg impulsiv,das sie anderen Menschen ihre Meinung aufdrücken wollen/müssen.

Dabei wird dann mit allerhand Floskeln geschossen,als gäbe es kein morgen.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt,wo Fanglisten letztlich Enden werden,denn Aussagen tun sie jedenfalls nichts.

Lg


----------

